# Do You Really Want. To be Young forever.?



## pchrise (Feb 4, 2015)

*Does old age bug you, and what comes with it.  I do not know.  How did you feel about seniors before you became  one?

<strong>



*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2015)

One of my all time favourite songs..


----------



## pchrise (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes hollydolly I thought so.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 4, 2015)

Until I became older, I never gave 'getting old' a thought. I still try not to give it a thought.I don't care too much about looking older, as in my view the pursuit of trying to look young usually gives the opposite effect.However, I do try and keep my mind as young as possible, which means not taking too many trips down memory lane, but living in the present.Taking an interest in the world and what goes on around you. Not moaning about the good old days.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 4, 2015)

As long as stores keep selling Just For Men Mustache/Beard/Temple Hair Coloring..........I will look younger than I am! My wife loves it and she uses Hair Coloring as well. 
As far as acting younger.........*THAT'S ME!! 
*As far as giving "getting older" any thought when I was younger........NOPE, didn't happen.
Anyway, getting older isn't that bad.........until the old arthritis aches/pains kick in.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2015)

Old age doesn't bug me, I'm happy to be alive and healthy at my age.  Far too many others have never had the opportunity to grow old.  I never thought much about seniors before I became one, there are young, middle age and older folks in this world, very natural.


----------



## jujube (Feb 4, 2015)

I may have to get old, but I refuse to grow up.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2015)

SB, you hit the nail on the head with "natural"!  Some older people who try to defy aging to the extreme, can look like freaks, close up!


----------



## pchrise (Feb 4, 2015)

When younger thought seniors were from a different universe that did not apply to me.  Still feel a bit like that now, yes I'm a technical senior just not that old feeling yet.


----------



## darroll (Feb 4, 2015)

No.
I was young and crazy, now I'm old and slow.


----------



## Sid (Feb 4, 2015)

Little too late to start worrying bout it now ain't it?


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2015)

Well, I can at least say that now I'm too old to die young.


----------



## pchrise (Feb 5, 2015)

jujube said:


> Well, I can at least say that now I'm too old to die young.



So does that mean we are not good, jujube?  Only the good die young.


----------



## jujube (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm doomed, then.....I'll live forever.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2015)

Wouldn't want to be too young (too stressful).  Wouldn't mind staying about 35, though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2015)

jujube said:


> I'm doomed, then.....I'll live forever.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

Great song, it's from the 'Flash Gordon' film isn't it?


----------



## pchrise (Feb 7, 2015)

Good song, but since being a senior no wish to live forever, especially now , things will get worse not better with age.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Great song, it's from the 'Flash Gordon' film isn't it?



It's from "_Highlander_" - appropriate, since that movie / franchise was all about being immortal.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

This live version of "Forever Young" is taken from The Last Waltz which was held on Thanksgiving Day, November 25, 1976.


----------

